# GoPro



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anybody on here use em? Reviews?


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I just bought a Gopro Hero 3 Silver for filming fishing and as a second angle hunting camera. I think it will work OK for what I am going to use it for.

I don't care for the fish eye so I am using the narrow setting. I also have their app on my phone so I have full control plus a view finder.

Battery seems to last about 1 hour 30 minutes.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

DeereGuy said:


> I just bought a Gopro Hero 3 Silver for filming fishing and as a second angle hunting camera. I think it will work OK for what I am going to use it for.
> 
> I don't care for the fish eye so I am using the narrow setting. I also have their app on my phone so I have full control plus a view finder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, my wife is getting (maybe) me one for my birthday.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 3 silver too. Not impressed. I doesn't come with any thing. You have to buy every thing extra. I don't have a "Smart" phone so I had to buy a view screen, that you cant hardly see in the day light. The battery's suck, and you have to have it in the camera to charge from your computer. There is a charger but there again extra. There is an aftermarket different brand battery that's half the price and comes with a charger you can use in your house or car. You need LOTS of light to get fair vid. I find the Editing program Gopro provides on there web sight VERY cumbersome and very hard to use. Lastly I just filmed a bear hunt with it on my scope. The bear was at 50 yards and you could hardly see it If I zoom it in on the Comp it gets so fuzzed out you don't see any thin worth wail. I'm still working on it but at $300 youd think it would work better. :frown2:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Dang Dawg said:


> I have a 3 silver too. Not impressed. I doesn't come with any thing. You have to buy every thing extra. I don't have a "Smart" phone so I had to buy a view screen, that you cant hardly see in the day light. The battery's suck, and you have to have it in the camera to charge from your computer. There is a charger but there again extra. There is an aftermarket different brand battery that's half the price and comes with a charger you can use in your house or car. You need LOTS of light to get fair vid. I find the Editing program Gopro provides on there web sight VERY cumbersome and very hard to use. Lastly I just filmed a bear hunt with it on my scope. The bear was at 50 yards and you could hardly see it If I zoom it in on the Comp it gets so fuzzed out you don't see any thin worth wail. I'm still working on it but at $300 youd think it would work better. :frown2:


Thanks that is what I was worried about. It may not work well for filming hunts, especially at night. Any quality filming cameras ya'll would recommend?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

22magnum said:


> Thanks that is what I was worried about. It may not work well for filming hunts, especially at night. Any quality filming cameras ya'll would recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


I'm afraid I wasted my money, It makes a better camera to film the "HUNTER" not the hunt.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

22magnum said:


> Thanks that is what I was worried about. It may not work well for filming hunts, especially at night. Any quality filming cameras ya'll would recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


22Mag,

The Gopro definitely is NOT a good late light camera....all the reviews will tell you that. I knew about all the short comings of mine before I bought it...Like I said I think it will work great for a second angle camera and fishing. I solo film so this fits my needs.

I use a Cannon HF M500 for my primary camera right now and it does a fine job with low light. I plan on adding the Cannon HF G10.

Your going to have to spend a lot more than $300 to get into a video camera that is going to do a good job in late evening of early am hours of a hunt.

With all of this being said there are plenty of professional film crews that are using the GoPro's. They just know their limitations.

Good luck...


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm still using my original GoPro Hero HD and I really like it. As far as hunting goes, it probably isn't the best camera because of the lack of zoom (Would work good for Duck/Goose hunting). I film in nothing but 1080P and needless to say, the quality of video is great. I have the suction cup mount (for my Camaro) and the headstrap mount (for hunting). The thing that impresses me the most with these cameras is how steady they are while recording. If you are planning on purchasing this to film your coyote hunts, you may be disappointed unless you are able to get them to come in close. In my opinion, it was worth getting. It all depends on what you plan on using it for.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I just picked up a Hero 3 Silver a few weeks ago and I plan to try it on a whitetail hunt for the first time next week and on an elk hunt in a few weeks. I mostly bow hunt, so I'm hoping I'll be close enough that the lack of zoom will be OK. We'll see. I can't imagine it would work well for a rifle hunt without a zoom.

I have recently tried it a few times and it was buggy. I was using it with the iPhone and it locked the camera up on several occasions. I had to remove the battery to get it to work again. Some people on a GoPro forum suggested trying a faster memory card. I upgraded to a class 10 Sandisk 32GB extreme. Hopefully, that will prevent the issue of it locking up.

I bought it to use on family trips and with my kid, too. So, in my case it will be used for more than just hunting, but I'm hoping it will do well in both. Based on the feedback here, I'm concerned I'll be a little disappointed with the hunting portion!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Well my wonderful wife and kids surprised me with a gopro hero 3 for my birthday today.  I can't believe I'm 24 yrs old already lol.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

22magnum said:


> Well my wonderful wife and kids surprised me with a gopro hero 3 for my birthday today. :biggrin: I can't believe I'm 24 yrs old already lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


 How time flies, I was surprised I even made it to 24 way back when!! HA !!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

What the heck! It doesn't come with anything. Not even a memory card!









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------

